# Klonopin...



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey all...Hope everyone had a great new years....
Anyway...I have used klonopin in the past, the first time was for bilateral atypical facial pain (which I've suffered from since 2004) it seems to be idiopathic in nature (I've had labs, MRI's, trigemenial nerve studeis, nerve conduction studies, had botox for pain, and seen like 5-6 neuro's). So at that stage I believe i was taking like 1mg twice daily. Didn't faze me at all...helped a little with the pain.

Now, after the "incident" in June (using alcohol wihlst going thru withdrawals from lunesta and zyprexa, sleep deprivation, stress and so on) which led to my chronic DP/DR...shortly thereafter (since i was misdiagnosed) I was using 1mg twice daily (along with other drugs I probably should never have been given).

Anyway, I am currently using Luvox CR 300mg. I've been using it for approximately 10 weeks. I must say it has helped me significant with my DP and DR. At times i feel 40-50% closer to reality....but thats not enough...their is always something wrong.
So.....I've began using klonopin as an adjunct therapy with the luvox (began yesterday) at .5 mg twice daily. It has made me really sedated after using it in the morning, I wouldn't even take a chance driving (honestly).

I'm not sure why I am having such an effect with it, as I've taken it in the past and had really no side effects at all. So it must be the combination with Luvox (I also take trazodone at night - 50mg) but to date, I have not had any sedating side effects like this from that combination (Luvox and trazodone)....

Problem is, i think the klonopin is making me better. Its obviously hard to tell when you are so damn sedated, but yesterday evening and night (once the sedation wore off) I felt much better. I did not have as much brain fog and i felt clearer, i could tell time, my DR was wayy down....Don't get me wrong, I'm still DP'd (missing my sense of self) but much better.

Question is - Can I expect my body to adjust and the sedation will get lesser over time ?
Alternatively, I am scheduled to meet with my p-doc next week. I can email him prior (after i give it a few days to see if my body adjusts and it lessens) and see what he recommends. Perhaps i can take .25 of a milligram twice daily. Or the whole 1mg at night.....

Any thoughts.

Chris


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

I think I"m going to go ahead and email my PDoc. I took the .5mg of klonopin at 1pm and am still really sedated....like I took a xanax or something.....I wanted to give it a couple of days for my body to adjust and get used to it but it seems worse than yesterday, as I think around this time i was no longer sedated....

For all of you that are 90-95% better....and its usually due to a combination of medications and their own personal efforts (exercise, nutrition, ignoring it, etc.) do you feel that your better but still have DP...only its in the "background"....your less aware of it....??

Chris


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

The sedating effects will go away over time. That is usually the first effects you build a tolerance to with benzodiazepines. I would not recomend taking all your dose at night as you will not get the full benefits of clonazepam. It's a long acting benzo with a long half life and it's effects can last up to 12 hours but your still going to be wasting most of it if you take it all before bed.

Also the trazadone culd be adding to the drowsiness of the clonazepam. Trazadone is notorious for causing next day drowsiness and a general feeling of being hungover. Personally i think it's one of the most useless mwedications on the market. Why it's prescribed at all is beyond me since it does practically nothing for depression and there are much better drugs for sleep with much less side effects.

Clonazepam was the drug that killed my dp/dr, brain fog and anxiety. It's been a wonder drug for me.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Numb.
About to throw provigil into the mix due to deficits in my memory (caused by the incident that caused all of this back in June - alcohol ingestion whilst going through horrible withdrawals from zyprexa and lunesta; stress, nervous breakdown, sleep deprivation.....messed me up).

Hopefully it will help "wake me up". The klonopin has been a lifesaver...cleared me up. I saw my Pdoc on thurs and he also recommended taking 2 doses as opposed to one at night. The sedation has gotten better over time.

Any thoughts on the provigil?

Thanks again.
Chris


----------

